
Ask HN: How many LLCs for my different ventures? - dookahku
Hi!<p>So I have a lot going on right now!<p>I have a freelance business I&#x27;m working on that I want to expand into a full blown consultancy agency and hire help, etc.<p>I also created a new invention that I want to market.<p>Finally, there&#x27;s a startup I want to work on and create.<p>How many LLCs should I have? Should I just make the 1 for all of them? Make 1 for now and then create them later on?<p>Is there a one correct answer or is it sort of up to me?
======
brudgers
A startup should have a business structure optimized for taking on outside
investment. LLC's are not because outside investments will tend to require a
restructuring of the operating agreements. That's why YC's portfolio companies
are usually if not always C-corps.

If the overhead of a C-corp doesn't make sense, then the business probably
isn't a startup.

good luck.

~~~
dookahku
You are right that none of them are startups and I don't plan on them becoming
one.

However, they are hopefully things I want to protect and conceivably could
make me money sometime.

------
jonkiddy
One LLC and pick only one of the above. Focus.

